# Blade Edge



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Do most of you find that keeping a good square edge on you knife or trowel works best ? I find from time to time to file or even use the porter cable to square the edge of my knife. By doing so it will not roll the mud and does great at wiping the edges of the mud tight against the board. By not rolling the mud you will find that you will seldom leave any pockmarks.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Since I'm a hand taper i use my 6'' for the corners and i file down the edges square with a chop saw. This way as Im coating one side of the corner i simultaniously wipe the leftovers off the other side, it also helps not rip the tape on the gapped corners. For spotting nails on the ceiling....its a must


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I keep a small angle grinder in the truck. When a blade rounds off I'll grind it down square then sand smooth.
I have one 6" knife that is now a 5 1/2.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

guess I AM an oldtimer,,, I use a file,, to keep the bottom of the blade "square" and to file the edges off at 90 degrees.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've been wanting to ask this question for a while. how often are you guys sharpening? i do it about once a job. i nail a file down and run my knives and trowels over it in both directions. i kind of like my knives that are 6" or smaller to be kind of worn for wiping tapes so i am not as keen on sharpening those. what style knife are people using for wiping flats? i just got one of those long handled 8" or 9" ones. it's great for not spilling over the sides when doing long wipes but it barely flattens the tape enough. i think it might be too wide.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> i've been wanting to ask this question for a while. how often are you guys sharpening? i do it about once a job. i nail a file down and run my knives and trowels over it in both directions. i kind of like my knives that are 6" or smaller to be kind of worn for wiping tapes so i am not as keen on sharpening those. what style knife are people using for wiping flats? i just got one of those long handled 8" or 9" ones. it's great for not spilling over the sides when doing long wipes but it barely flattens the tape enough. i think it might be too wide.



I use a 7" long handle to wipe ceiling tape. That thing has to be 15 years old, maybe 20.

Then I have an old Ames aluminum glazeing pole, shhhhhhh! don't tell them, that I stick in the end for high ceilings.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> I use a 7" long handle to wipe ceiling tape. That thing has to be 15 years old, maybe 20.
> 
> Then I have an old Ames aluminum glazeing pole, shhhhhhh! don't tell them, that I stick in the end for high ceilings.


I have a wallboard 7" that is old as dirt, for wipeing tape. its so old and wore out, I tried to replace it,, and after a really wild goose chase,,, a guy from wallboard finally told me "they quit making that knife in 1987'. That ought to tell ya how old skool I'm getting,,, now adays, I just buy an 8" and using a pair of snips (new ones) cut a 1/2" off each edge to make a seven. If you ever use a seven to wipe behind a banjo or bazooka, you will not want to use anything else. I could be wrong,,,, but I'm not


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> guess I AM an oldtimer,,, I use a file,, to keep the bottom of the blade "square" and to file the edges off at 90 degrees.


Same here capt. [ a grinder :blink:] wtf..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I like my edges rounded (but not my sides...those need to be square)

I like how it gives the mud a slight texture, and then it makes it really easy to see where I've sanded. I round off new knives/trowels because I don't like the way they run.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I prefer to keep them square, but I don't know if I have ever grinned or filed down a knife before. having 2buckjr working with me means most knives are lost or broke before this need arises, I seem to be always buying new ones:blink:

That's why my new Advanced tools are off limits for him:whistling2:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I do it 2 ways .I either file or grind them square ,or i throw them away and buy a new one ,depending on how much i love it.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I prefer a broke in wipe down 8" smoother and dont rough up tape.My 10 and 12" kniives dont seem to last more than 5 or 6 months black handel hydes curved handels. Sweet knives just dont last. I dont do anything to brand new knives except the 8",Ill grind it on the concrete then buff it with sand sponge:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I use a strip of emery cloth glued onto a block of MDF, or out on the job when the trowel or knife gets a knick in it I lay a peice of 100 grit on the floor and work the blade lengthways on it.


----------

